
Wrongfully convicted Isaac Wright Jr returns to courtroom as an attorney (2017) - rishabhd
https://medium.com/@tjbdaily/wrongfully-convicted-isaac-wright-jr-returns-to-the-same-courtroom-as-an-attorney-985b40c96ed8
======
boomboomsubban
>Wright then passed the New Jersey Bar in 2008, but spent the next nine years
being investigated by the New Jersey Bar’s Committee on character before being
granted admission to the bar by the New Jersey Supreme Court on September 27,
2017, where he was officially sworn in as a licensed attorney

What the hell? Seven years to overturn his false conviction, seven years to
get a law degree, and nine years for the Bar to recognize him?

~~~
close04
This is just to give you an idea of how corrupt to the core the system is
before you get your hopes up.

------
lolc
Reading this gives me hope. It also makes me angry. That he had to fight at
all. That for every Isaac there are many unknown innocent that were wrongfully
convicted.

------
close04
If I saw thins in a movie I'd this "Oh come on!". And yet here it is, in real
life. A story that beats any movie...

~~~
indigodaddy
Right, I just read the article and wow!! What a story. How has this not been
turned into a movie or book yet? Amazing!!

~~~
rubyfan
The article mentioned his story will be made into a TV series produced by 50
cent.

